# scarlet goes to the zoo (and manages to escape!)



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Gorillas are fun!


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

Very nice! Especially like picture 3.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

baboons


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

That's some Go-rilla. Which zoo did you go to?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> That's some Go-rilla. Which zoo did you go to?


Bronx zoo. and more gorillas to follow.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice.  I especially like Great Ape Shot #3, the one taken at an angle.  Nice composition.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

You must have a nice long lens. I have taken lots of zoo pictures and I know you need it to get shots like these.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

R. M. Reed said:


> You must have a nice long lens. I have taken lots of zoo pictures and I know you need it to get shots like these.


nope. i have a tiny nikon cool pix. take pictures and then zoom.


----------



## RobertY (Jun 24, 2011)

Nice pics! But is the Gorilla in shot #3 giving you the finger?


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

I love gorillas! They always look so thoughtful.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## RobertY (Jun 24, 2011)

Love the colors!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## RobertY (Jun 24, 2011)

Where is the 'Like' button for all these pics.


----------

